# Woman President



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

whats your opinions on this?


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Wouldn't bother me. At this point I think the bar is set pretty low.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why should anyone have a problem with a woman president????


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh.........................................skip it. Burl


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ever work in an office with more than.........
UH...............Never mind................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Why should anyone have a problem with a woman president????


Good Evening Ken. I guess it depends on if it is C. Rice, or Hillary. I would have a big problem with Hillary.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Ahhhhhhhhhhh.........................................skip it. Burl





> Ever work in an office with more than.........
> UH...............Never mind................


BEST POSTS EVER!!!!! :beer:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Im thinking candeleza rice will be running for president in 2008 for the republicans. She is a minority yes but it doesnt matter its who we think will best run the country


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Burly, zogman, I think you hit the nail on the head :beer: :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Lets See:

Women presidents I would Hate
1) Hillary (Do you really have to ask)
2) Oprah (She's as bad as Hillary)
3) Babara Bush (We've had enough of the BUSH era)
4) Anyone associated with PETA (No explination needed)
5) Gelena Fletcher (its a KY thing)

Women Presidents I Could Get Along With
1) Denise Richards (OK she's just plane cute)
2) Anjelina Jolie (She's Lara Croft)
3) Kate Beckinsale (She sure handled herself in UnderWorld)
4) Izabella Scorupco (The hottest Bond girl ever)
5) Why can I never think of number 5? (I gurantee you she'd be blonde!)

If my women ever got elected, this country would probably be in trouble. But them again, I'd sure watch their speeches on CNN!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I just dont think Woman make good leaders, actually you can trace almost all negative current social situations back to the Womans movement. I know I will get an earfull on this but its what I see and how I feel.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Thats is a very unintelligent statement. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If they are along the lines of Golda Mier or Margaret Thatcher I'd vote for them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bore.224, now hold on I'm not getting on your case. I think there are some very good female leaders. I think those same leaders could give a rats behind about the women's movement of the 1970's. Perfectly capable competent females, as many are, don't need any movement to be treated equal.

I don't know if I would call it a women's movement, but starting in the 1970's I seen the extreme left trying to engineer society by feminizing men and encouraging more masculine acting females. It happened so incrementally that we became acclimated to it without knowing it happened. This desensitizing process leaves us wondering how it happened.

Many in this movement looked down upon and even attempted to humiliate stay at home mothers, who after all have the most important job in this world. The lines of male and female became blurred and a unisex world is what the original intent was. I remember a movement to create unisex bathrooms, and it was considered seriously. But there is hope. I think it has become so ridiculous that a backlash has began. Look at Christmas for example. Target and Wal*Mart have backed off the Happy Holidays, and employees, I heard on the news today, are encouraged to say Merry Christmas. Political correctness for many years run rampant, and far into the ridiculous. As of late I have seen some of that change.

Also, the change has had political ramifications. The current Bush bashing is further degrading the far left credibility. Lets not discourage it.

Oh, Bore.224 I do appreciate your conservative values like support for the second amendment. I just am more optimistic about the war in Iraq. Because I have disagreed with you as of late I thought I should make it clear that I also agree with other things.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Norm70, Hey never said I was Eienstein.
Plainsman , :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

True. None of us are, just sounds like something some one say after few beers, but hey thats cool


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Remington 7400 said:


> Lets See:
> 
> Women presidents I would Hate
> 1) Hillary (Do you really have to ask)
> ...


I felt it necessary to make sure you never forget Rosie O'Donell. :wink:


----------



## alsatian (Dec 9, 2005)

Margaret Thatcher, Indira Gandi, and Golda Mieir were tough-assed leaders of their countries that didn't give up anything to the men, as far as I know. Certainly a woman can be a leader. But it depends on the specific woman -- she has to have grit and fire in her belly.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

How could I leave out Rosie?

Lets revise my post

Women Presidents I would Hate

1) Hillary (Do you really have to ask) 
2) Oprah (She's as bad as Hillary) 
3) Babara Bush (We've had enough of the BUSH era) 
4) Anyone associated with PETA (No explination needed) 
5) Gelena Fletcher (its a KY thing) 
6) Rosie O'Donell (Because Chris said so)


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I cant stand Rosie. If she or hilary are ever president I WILL move to mexico and become a donkey farmer. I say Ted Nugent for president.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I with you camo, I hear there is some real bass fishing in Mexico. Don't know about the hunting, Cous Deer and sheep I quess. what kind of small game do they have?

:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If I was using "who is president," as a reason for moving to Mexico.....I would be there already. :bop:


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

Im pretty sure they have dove. We can always zip down to argentina for waterfowl. :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

That is where I plan to go as well. Mexico passed a law about 3 years ago that allows out of country persons to purchase and acquire land in Mexico. Many realtors are now selling reasonably priced land in Puerto Vallarta (I went looking while down there for 7 days).

By the time I reach the age of retirement, Mexico beaches should be almost completely owned by U.S. and European Entities.

I will be able to retain my residency in ND since I am not a Mexican citizen, so I can fly back and do all my hunting in the fall.

9 months in Mexico and 3 in ND. I can sure live with that.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

It does not matter. Any president would deal with the same issues, such as terrorism, economy etc.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> I just dont think Woman make good leaders, actually you can trace almost all negative current social situations back to the Womans movement. I know I will get an earfull on this but its what I see and how I feel.


(Please turn up the radio to the theme music from 'Deliverance' then proceed to read the following...

Your right buddy...First we let them wear long britches, then we let them drive. Then we let them vote, then they burned their darn bra's and now they want to lead us? :eyeroll:

I don't care if you are male or female. Just no combination of the afore mentioned in any way, shape, form, or thought process. I would support a leader for leadership qualities and not if they stand or sit to pee. I do not think though that the world (More over, the United States) is ready for a female president mentally. Proof is in this chat area.

My opinion until I retire then I can really 'let 'er buck'!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

My opinion until I retire then I can really 'let 'er buck'![/quote]

SFC Rude
Please turn up the radio to the theme music for the Wonderful World of Disney.
Well when you retire and can stand for what you belive in you come on back and we will chat.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> SFC Rude
> Please turn up the radio to the theme music for the Wonderful World of Disney.
> Well when you retire and can stand for what you belive in you come on back and we will chat.


Obviously you need to go back and read some of my posts and you'll see that I do "...stand for what I beleive in...". Educate yourself before you type. You know nothing of me or my beliefs because you haven't read anything. I am very opinionated and state so but politics is politics and sometimes one must curve their direct opinion and present it in a different manor.

Do some reading.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

SFC Rude well if you want my opinion I will tell you. You will not have to do full scale reaserch. But you mentioned curving your direct opinion "sounds harmless" but that is why we have 130lb female fireman who cannot drag most people out of a burning house.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

BORE.224

Counseling will help with those repressed issue's I feel you have.

And thats why we have 350lb police men every night on 'Cops' that can't run down the block....

Come on. There is both good and bad on both sides of the genologic fence. There are woman out there that could stomp a mud hole in my (and your) chest and walk it dry. I was Infantry for 10 years and there were 'men' that could barly carry their own weight let alone a wounded buddy and I have seen women that could carry their own weight and mine with ease. To draw a straight (meaning no offense) line down the middle and say 'man good woman bad' is incredulous and so are you.

To the sound of Yoda talking,

"Done with this issue for a bit I am."


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Allright that explains it you are an 11 Bravo, "not known for brains", so I will make it easy for you. I have never met a woman that could wip my *** and neither have you. Do you think a woman could be an infantry man/person "a good one", like you said half the men have a tought time never mind a woman!! You say you have seen woman that can do this sort of thing ? Well thats why we disagree I HAVE NOT!!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I've got a few female friends of mine that would kick your *** for saying that to their faces. Of course, they are honorable Marines, so they'll help you to your feet when they are done.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> Allright that explains it you are an 11 Bravo, "not known for brains", so I will make it easy for you.


Easy son, I PICKED Infantry because I love that sort of thing. My score on the ASVAB is in the top 5%. I also have two Business degrees with a 3.5 GPA so go easy on the brains crap.

On the other issue, I got no beef with what you said. If you haven't met a woman that could kick your butt then I have to respect that and acknowledge that that is your opinion.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would not have a problem with a woman president. However, I am afraid that there are many foreign leaders who would have problems. There are many countries that still believe that women are subservient to men and would not take a woman president seriously. Specifically leaders in the Mideast. Of course this is JMO.

I'm thinking Ann Coulter. 8)

huntin1


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Hunting1.

Good point! We have to consider how other countries view our leader. While some do not like President Bush, he did show that we will go after terrorists with force.

Unfortunatly, President Clinton (IMO) did not respond correctly to the WTC (the first time), the Embassy bombings or the USS Cole. He basically turned the other cheek so the terrorists saw that they could do anything with no consequences.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know....Margaret Thatcher was about as tough as they come.The Germans now have a female PM.

If other countries,especially the middle east have a tough time dealing with women.....Why the heck did Bush appoint a female as Sec. of State????Rice sure seems to be able do her job.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

SFC Rude sorry about that, well I never met a woman who could wip me. But I have met a few 11B's who could


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

No problem, we're all good to go here!

Have a great day every body!

:beer:


----------

